# can ping out but cant browse



## xstayxtruex (Oct 25, 2008)

I'm currently on a different machine within my house. A leg of the 220V power line went out yesterday 1/2 of it not affecting my computer but the other affecting my modem turning it off for the period and leaving me internet-less. The voltage to my house has seemed to come back for the most part because i'm on here now posting this thread.

On my machine after i had reset my router and modem to refresh the DNS from the ISP i tried to browse the web like any other day. No can do. I : CTRL+R>cmd>Enter>ping google.com and it pings out, just like normal. But neither Firefox or Internet Exploder can browse. It seems that as soon as i open the browser it says the server has been reset, please try again. Says the same on the other. It doesnt seem like the browser takes the time to make a request before it says it's been reset and cant connect.

Any thoughts?


----------



## xstayxtruex (Oct 25, 2008)

bump.

i need this fixed.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Oct 25, 2008)

Try and see if anything listed here can help you. I'm not too sure what could be the problem to be honest


----------



## AsRock (Oct 25, 2008)

Any chance you blocking port 80-83 ?.  Like though Router or a firewall.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 25, 2008)

Screen shot of ping please? Whats the TTL?


----------



## kid41212003 (Oct 25, 2008)

Type this in cmd.
"nslookup" without the *"*.
It will shows your DNS server IP.

Then, type in any address, like www.yahoo.com, www.google.com
If you get no repsonds, or you couldn't see your DNS server ip, then come back here...


----------



## servermonkey (Oct 25, 2008)

try running this
at the cmd prompt
ipconfig /flushdns
ipconfig /registerdns


----------



## ShadeZeRO (Oct 25, 2008)

try changing your DNS servers on your modem to 4.2.2.1 4.2.2.3


----------



## xstayxtruex (Oct 26, 2008)

ok, so i ran a winsock fix, i flushed and refreshed my dns, i noted the same dns from my working computer, i pinged google with an average of 37ms.

and i still cant use either browser, my AV programs cant update and i have no idea wth the problem is. lol


----------



## ShadeZeRO (Oct 26, 2008)

Try my suggestion above.

Change the DNS on your modem to those Level3 DNS servers
4.2.2.1 or 4.2.2.2 or 4.2.2.3 or 4.2.2.4


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 26, 2008)

This happened to me idk if you have tried but this fixed it for me.





unplug router

reset the surfboard (reset button in the back you usua;lly need a paper clip to do it unplugging it WILL NOT WORK)

hold the reset button down for 10-15sec and take it out your boards lights will probably go off and it will boot up

after the board is TOTALLY back up (all lights are on and active) turn the router back on.


----------



## xstayxtruex (Oct 28, 2008)

already tried it unfortunately,

this computer sees the dns fine, both the old and the refreshed, which are the same. my machine sees the same server, even in dhcp the browsers will not connect. Although i did just recieve a WGA notification (which is rediculous in itself, i have a legit copy of windows.) that might have a hand in my inability to utilize my browsers, but i'm not sure if they implemented that or not.


----------



## wolf (Oct 28, 2008)

i work with an ISP definitely seems like a DNS issue, however i troubleshoot aussie n00bs ....


----------



## Yin (Nov 4, 2008)

few questions? 
1. Firstly what kind of modem and connection do you have?
cable, adsl?

static ip or dynamic?

2. by winsock fix do you mean this?
run cmd
netsh winsock reset
restart machine.

3. have you tried to factory reset the modem


----------

